# Suche dringend Programmierer



## Kate (16 Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ich benötige dringend Hilfe bei der Programmierung einer Anlage. Die Sprachen ST, AS und FUB sollten beherrscht werden. Du erhältst selbstverständlich einen Obolus. Bei Interesse pn

Grüße
Kate


----------



## borromeus (16 Februar 2017)

Ich halte das für Spam.... für einen Obolus (kleine Münze)..... FUB........keine Adressangabe.....


----------



## gravieren (16 Februar 2017)

Hi

Kann top die neueste Steueung von "NixTypSpezifiziert"  .
Werde gleich morgen das fertige Programm zusenden.
Das NICHT vorhande Pflichtenheft(Informationen wurde genutzt.
Komm morgen mal bei dir vorbei, ist ja bei mir in der Nähe.


----------



## Kate (16 Februar 2017)

sorry, FUB = FUP.. suche lediglich Hlfe, da es eine Hausarbeit ist. Das ich SPAM bin wär mir neu


----------



## dingo (16 Februar 2017)

"...ich benötige dringend Hilfe bei der Programmierung einer Anlage. Die  Sprachen ST, AS und FUB sollten beherrscht werden. Du erhältst  selbstverständlich einen Obolus."

Hätte auch von einem Projektleiter sein können, habe mich gerade wieder aus einer Schockstarre lösen können...

Wie borromeus & gravieren bereits fragen, sind mehr Informationen nötig.

Hausaufgaben werden hier nur gegen kBitcoins erstellt.

Denkanstöße bei Lösungsproblemen evtl. kostenlos.

MfG aus OWL


----------



## dingo (16 Februar 2017)

Wäre vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht, für manche Hilfe eine *freiwillige* Spende in *freiwilliger Höhe* für gemeinnützige Zwecke zu sammeln.

Vielleicht nicht gerade mit den Hackermoneten aber vielleicht geht so etwas auch mit PayPal o. a.

Es muss auch nicht die Höhe der Spende ersichtlich sein, z.B.: dingo hat an das SPS-Forum gespendet -> die Lösung kann nun hier :<download.link> eingesehen werden.

Zum Jahreswechsel darf der User des Jahres bestimmen für was gespendet wird.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Februar 2017)

dingo schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht, für manche Hilfe eine *freiwillige* Spende in *freiwilliger Höhe* für gemeinnützige Zwecke zu sammeln.
> 
> Vielleicht nicht gerade mit den Hackermoneten aber vielleicht geht so etwas auch mit PayPal o. a.
> 
> ...



Tolle Idee ... Ich denke vom Forum haben schon viele profitiert und mancher wär vielleicht auch bereit zu spenden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## KingHelmer (17 Februar 2017)

Wenn die Spenden für Freibier bei der SPS-IPC Drives sorgen würden, könnte ich ungeahnte Überredungskünste in mir wecken, die meinen Chef davon überzeugen, mich dorthin reisen zu lassen


----------



## bike (17 Februar 2017)

Ich brauche auch dringend Hilfe für meine Anlage.
Baumfällen, Bodenverdichten und Pflanzenpflege müssen gemacht werden. (die Abkürzungen kenne ich noch nicht )
Ein obulus ist selbstverständlch.
Oder habe ich jetzt etwas falsch verstanden?

bike


----------



## bike (17 Februar 2017)

Kate schrieb:


> sorry, FUB = FUP.. suche lediglich Hlfe, da es eine Hausarbeit ist. Das ich SPAM bin wär mir neu



Sorry, aber im ersten Post ein Schreibfehler, das kann passieren.
Aber bei der Korrektur? Hier ist "s" setze es später richtig ein. 


bike


----------



## Kate (17 Februar 2017)

Wow mir war nicht klar, dass meine Anfrage für so viel Ausehen sorgt, ich habs jetzt auch verstanden. Jetzt habt ihr euch ja alle ganz toll ausgelassen. Ich entschuldige meinen Informationsmangel, dieser hat aber seine Gründe, da es sich um eine zu benotende Hausarbeit handelt und ich das ganze so anonym wie möglich halten wollte.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Februar 2017)

Ok,
hier die Tarife:
zu benotende Hausarbeit                          500 €
Technikerarbeit                                        5000 €
Diplomarbeit                                           10000 €
Doktorarbeit                                           25000 €

Anonymität ist gewährleistet. 

Wie wäre es mit selbst erarbeiten? Wenn es eine Hausarbeit sein soll, sollte ja ein gewisser Satz an Grundwissen vorhanden sein.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## dingo (17 Februar 2017)

Hallo Kate,
das dieses eine Anfrage war, um sich mit fremden Federn zu schmücken zu können ist jedem sofort klar gewesen.

Wir haben etwas dagegen, anonym benotet zu werden.

Wie gesagt, hilft jeder hier gerne weiter wenn es irgendwo hakt.

Die Hausaufgabe muss von Dir gemacht werden, denn Du wirst benotet- nicht wir!

MfG aus OWL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2017)

Kate schrieb:


> Wow mir war nicht klar, dass meine Anfrage für so viel Ausehen sorgt, ich habs jetzt auch verstanden. Jetzt habt ihr euch ja alle ganz toll ausgelassen. Ich entschuldige meinen Informationsmangel, dieser hat aber seine Gründe, da es sich um eine zu benotende Hausarbeit handelt und ich das ganze so anonym wie möglich halten wollte.



Hausaufgaben machen lassen ist immer ganz schlecht.

Wenn ein wenig Initative deinerseits kommen würde, aber
so sehe ich da keine Chance.


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 Februar 2017)

Um es noch etwas klarer zu formulieren. Hier wird meistens Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe angeboten, sprich man muss schon Eigenleistung bringen, ganz ohne eigenen Einsatz ist die Hilfsbereitschaft bei den meisten von uns hier relativ gering.
Damit Du doch noch an Hilfe kommst solltest Du uns bitte mal mitteilen, wie die Aufgabenstellung ist, für welche Steuerung das ganze sein soll, welche Entwicklungsumgebung genutzt werden muss/soll (z.B. Step 7 classic, TIA Vxx), was Du schon selber erledigt hast und wo es hakt? Ohne diese Infos ist eine Hilfestellung unmöglich.
Falls Du allerdings tatsächlich nur jemanden suchst der Dir gegen Geld die ganze Arbeit abnimmt, muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen, den wirst Du hier im Forum eher nicht finden und es würde Dich auch nicht weiterbringen.

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## KingHelmer (17 Februar 2017)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es immer nur die beiden Extreme gibt:

1. Jemand der alles abgenommen haben will und dann angepisst ist, wenn man ihn ein wenig auf die Schippe nimmt und
2. Derjenige, der schon so gut wie alles erledigt hat, hier im Forum mitarbeitet, sich helfen lässt und später auch anderen hilft.

Die Mitte finden wir hier selten 

Und wenn Bike so einen Beitrag mal findet, ergreifen sowieso die meisten direkt die Flucht ROFLMAO

Flo


----------



## Kate (17 Februar 2017)

Okay ist angekommen.. dann trotzdem danke. und ja ich gehöre zur ersten Kategorie


----------



## rheumakay (17 Februar 2017)

@Kate: Gib doch nicht gleich auf...schildere doch dein Problem !!
Welche Steuerung, Programmiersprache..Problemschilderung.
Nur Mut..es ist ja Wochenende


----------



## Kate (17 Februar 2017)

mein problem ist doch nur, dass ich nicht will, dass ein dozent das hier lesen könnte. man braucht doch nur "steuerung einer farbmischanlage" zu googlen und landet hier. bin da echt vorsichtig


----------



## borromeus (17 Februar 2017)

Der Dozent wird nichts dagegen haben, wenn Du hier zeigst was Du hast, was Du Dir erarbeitet hast und konkrete Fragen zu für Dich unklare Probleme stellst.
Das Niveau ist in diesem Forum hervorragend hoch- da wird Dir geholfen bis Du es selber gerafft hast- was gibt es schöneres?

Du bist wirklich jene?



> Jemand, der alles abgenommen haben will und dann angepisst ist, wenn man ihn ein wenig auf die Schippe nimmt



Na dann viel Spass im Berufsleben, auf welche Fähigkeiten baust Du denn?


----------



## Ottmar (17 Februar 2017)

Kate schrieb:


> mein problem ist doch nur, dass ich nicht will, dass ein dozent das hier lesen könnte. man braucht doch nur "steuerung einer farbmischanlage" zu googlen und landet hier. bin da echt vorsichtig



Vielleicht schon mal über eine andere Ausblidung/Studium nachgedacht?
Wie soll das später im Arbeitsleben funktionieren?
Programmiert dann auch einer aus dem Forum wenn in Deiner Firma eine Anlage zu programmieren ist?

Da tun einem wirklich die späteren Kollegen jetzt schon leid, die dann Deine Arbeit mitmachen müssen, damit Du Dein Gehalt bekommst...


----------



## gravieren (17 Februar 2017)

Hi


Kate schrieb:


> mein problem ist doch nur, dass ich nicht will, dass ein dozent das hier lesen könnte. man braucht doch nur "steuerung einer farbmischanlage" zu googlen und landet hier. bin da echt vorsichtig



Sollte es eine TIA (Siemens)   sein  ?

Dann suche doch mal auf den Siemens-Seiten, da gibt es ein example mit HMI und SPS.

https://support.industry.siemens.co...n=ps&o=DefaultRankingDesc&pnid=13613&lc=de-WW


Wie bereits gesagt, zeige Eigeninitiative, dann wird dir hier im Forum geholfen.


----------



## Captain Future (19 Februar 2017)

gravieren schrieb:


> Wie bereits gesagt, zeige Eigeninitiative, dann wird dir hier im Forum geholfen.



Warum beantwortet keiner nur die Frage ohne schlaue Sprüche, Weisheiten und den Lehrer zu spielen ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Februar 2017)

Hallo Captain,



Captain Future schrieb:


> Warum beantwortet keiner nur die Frage ohne schlaue Sprüche, Weisheiten und den Lehrer zu spielen ?



Welche Frage möchtest du denn beantwortet wissen? Die von borromeus, die von Ottmar oder die von Karl?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (19 Februar 2017)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Warum beantwortet keiner nur die Frage ohne schlaue Sprüche, Weisheiten und den Lehrer zu spielen ?





> Bei Interesse pn



Alles geht doch per PN. Bekommen wir gar nicht mit..


----------



## Captain Future (19 Februar 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Captain,
> Welche Frage möchtest du denn beantwortet wissen? Die von borromeus, die von Ottmar oder die von Karl?



Ist das wirklich ernst gemeint ? borromeus, Ottmar und Karl spielen keine Rolle.
Der Themenstarter hat erstmal einfach gefragt ob jemand gegen Bezahlung bereit ist Ihm zu helfen und das auch in der richtigen Rubrick "Suche - Biete"
Die ganzen Antworten mit schlauen Sprüchen bis zum über Ihn lustig machen über 3 Seiten sind einfach Scheiße. 
Wenn du das gut findest ist das deine Sache ich finde das nicht ok.

Reicht aber jetzt  auch als Antwort und damit deine Freunde nicht wieder zum spielen vorbei kommen 
war das auch alles von mir zu diesem Thema. 

Cu


----------



## Ottmar (19 Februar 2017)

Wäre es eine normale Bitte um Hilfe bei einem Projekt gewesen, wäre das ja auch völlig in Ordnung.

Es geht hier aber um Beihilfe zum Betrug und Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen.

Ist der Unterschied jetzt deutlicher?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Februar 2017)

@Captain Future,

hast du eigentlich begriffen dass sich hier jemand für Geld die Lösung seiner Hausaufgaben erkauft? Das scheint für jemanden wie dich völlig ok und selbstverständlich zu sein?



Captain Future schrieb:


> .. damit deine Freunde nicht wieder zum spielen vorbei kommen ..


Wir sind eigentlich nicht so eng befreundet. Genau genommen kennen wir uns nicht einmal.

Das Thema ist für mich beendet!


----------



## Blockmove (19 Februar 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> hast du eigentlich begriffen dass sich hier jemand für Geld die Lösung seiner Hausaufgaben erkauft? Das scheint für jemanden wie dich völlig ok und selbstverständlich zu sein?



Ich muss bei solchen Dingen in der Zwischenzeit immer schmunzeln.
Wie werden Probleme und Aufgaben heute gelöst:
Erstmal Google fragen.
Wenn das nicht zum Erfolg führt, dann eben ein Team bilden. Team ist übrigends nur eine Abkürzung für "*T*oll, *e*in *a*nderer *m*achts".
Führt dies auch nicht zum Erfolg, dann kommen eben solche Aktionen wie hier.
Und wenn alles nicht hilft, dann als allerletztes Mittel wird selber versucht die Aufgabe zu lösen.

Erfreulicherweise funktioniert aber auch im Berufsleben die natürliche Selektion.
Ist halt nur blöd, wenn man sich mit so jemand rumschlagen muß.

Auf der Strecke bleiben heute allerdings die, die ihre Probleme stets im stillen Kämmerchen lösen und keine tollen Powerpoint-Präsentationen malen können.
Sowas gehört dann heute eben zu den "Softskills". Moderne Zeiten eben 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Ralle (19 Februar 2017)

Um mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben: "Regt euch doch bitte nicht so auf!"
Keiner weiß wirklich, warum Kate Hilfe braucht und wer das so nicht machen will, muß ja nicht.
Mir fallen auf Anhieb so einige Möglichkeiten ein, dass jemand Hilfe benötigt und na ja, die Ansprache war ganz sicher auch etwas unglücklich. 
Aber wer mehr wissen will oder vlt. helfen will, kann doch Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## bike (19 Februar 2017)

Habe ich inzwischen schon Alterheimer? 
Wie konnten wir eine Lehre machen, studieren und dazu, welcher Schreck, dies auch noch erfolgreich beenden? 
Gabe es damals schon Gockel und Co? Oder Foren, wo man seine Lösung anfordern kann?
Wir kannten Modem und BTX, aber da gab es niemand der mir beim Studium die Lösungen geschickt hat.

Es ist wie Blockmove schreibt: Es gibt die Blender und die Arbeiter. Zum Glück entlarven sich die Blender selbst.

Also Kate, schön, ein "weiblicher" Name appeliert an den Beschützerinstink der männlichen User, setz dich hin und lerne.
 Nicht für uns oder der Ausbildung / Studium, sondern für dich.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (19 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Wir kannten Modem und BTX, aber da gab es niemand der mir beim Studium die Lösungen geschickt hat.
> 
> Es ist wie Blockmove schreibt: Es gibt die Blender und die Arbeiter. Zum Glück entlarven sich die Blender selbst.



Schaut man sich die Entwicklung auf dem Arbeitsmarkt an, dann stellt sieht man doch fest, dass die technischen Berufe und Studiengänge wieder einen  höheren Stellenwert haben.
Die Zeiten in denen die BWLer dominierten sind doch so langsam vorbei. Das spiegelt sich auch in den meisten Gehaltstabellen wieder.


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## bike (19 Februar 2017)

Natürlich lässt der Hype um BWL nach.
Doch was ist, wenn Techniker sich die Lösung kaufen, um selbst nicht das Hirn anzustrengen?
Ist mir auch schon passiert, dass ich jemamd einen Lösungsansatz zugeschickt habe und der mir diesen als seinen verkaufen wollte.
Wir werden sehen, wie es weitergeht.

bike


----------



## Blockmove (19 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Doch was ist, wenn Techniker sich die Lösung kaufen, um selbst nicht das Hirn anzustrengen?
> Ist mir auch schon passiert, dass ich jemamd einen Lösungsansatz zugeschickt habe und der mir diesen als seinen verkaufen wollte.
> Wir werden sehen, wie es weitergeht.



Meine Erkenntnis aus der Entwicklung der letzten Jahre:
Entweder Machiavelli lesen oder die Prinzen hören. Da lernt man was 

Gruß und schönen Sonntag


----------



## hucki (19 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Doch was ist, wenn Techniker sich die Lösung kaufen, um selbst nicht das Hirn anzustrengen?



Basiert nicht unsere gesamte derzeitige Gesellschaftsordnung auf dem Prinzip, zu kaufen und zu verkaufen?


----------



## GLT (19 Februar 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> .. zu kaufen und zu verkaufen?


und verkauft zu werden - teilweise auch für blöd.


----------



## Juergen50 (19 Februar 2017)

Kate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich benötige dringend Hilfe bei der Programmierung einer Anlage. Die Sprachen ST, AS und FUB sollten beherrscht werden. Du erhältst selbstverständlich einen Obolus. Bei Interesse pn
> 
> ...


Hallo  Kate was soll denn  deine Anlage Steuern. Du müsstest schon etwas mehr erzählen [emoji3] [emoji3] 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI NXT-DL00 mit Tapatalk


----------

